# Lower Testosterone Levels



## mercedes2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello all! I'm new to the workout game and this website but i've talked to a few buddies and they are telling me there is a legal way to LOWER your testosterone levels before you go see a Doc, is this true? If so, how do you do it?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mercedes2* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 1, 2010)

Dear Member,you are welcome, please refs your friends to ironmagazine forums!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Mredkin (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## daddyedge (Apr 7, 2010)

welcome


----------

